# Win Dronar bundle with The Samplecast!



## reutunes (Sep 11, 2016)

*WIN DRONAR BUNDLE!*

Win the excellent Dronar double-pack from Gothic Instruments / Time & Space. I reviewed the latest library in https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-gp9mIUBn0 (this week's show) and it is fab!

Just subscribe to *The Samplecast* Youtube channel to enter the prize draw. If you're already subscribed you'll automatically be entered into the draw. Winner announced 19th Sep 2016.

Subscribe here.


----------



## RRBE Sound (Sep 11, 2016)

Very nice give-away!! :D


----------



## valyogennoff (Sep 12, 2016)

That'll be awesome!


----------



## reutunes (Sep 19, 2016)

CONGRATULATIONS are in order for Tomas Oliva who subscribed all the way back in March and has obviously been a Samplecast fan since the very beginning. He's won the DRONAR bundle from Gothic Instruments / Time & Space. What a guy!


----------

